# Fitness: Where Do You Stand?



## Copper82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Just an informal poll reguarding fitness levels of Law Enforcement Officers. I'm by no means some sort of athletic stud. My only claim to fame is losing 90lbs a few years ago I work out about 5-6 days a week alternating running and weight lifting, and feel like I'm in good shape. How about yourself? In my time on the job I've met a lot of guys who just stop doing anything after the academy.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

We have two PT tests a year that we MUST pass in order to keep our job... So we don't have much of a choice but to do at least enough maintenance with cardio and strength training to pass. Cooper standards, 50th percentile. Some guys can pass it without doing anything between the tests, but most need to prepare if they don't already have a regular workout routine. PT tests are never fun but I am actually shocked that more agencies don't have these on at least an annual basis, considering this is one of the few jobs where your fitness and cardio might save your life. 

Depending on how well you do, there is up to $775 in bonus money per year.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

m-f


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

do 12 ounce curls count as working out?


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

The poll is a bit misleading. The number of times one may or may not "work out" per week doesn't necessarily correlate to fitness level. I know I'm not at my peak fitness level, however, I would consider myself "fit". I do think it's unfortunate that some choose to do nothing after they get out of the academy 'cause it really affects all of us in the long run. Think about it... how would you (do you) feel knowing your back-up can't lift more than 12 ounces and thinks working out consists of running to the fridge during commercials?

I think we owe it to ourselves as well as our fellow officers/troopers, etc., to maintain at least a basic level of fitness!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

its very important to keep physically fit - when im in a foot chase I dont want that 100lb over weight guy backing me up


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

screamineagle said:


> do 12 ounce curls count as working out?


*ABSOLUTLEY!:baby21: *


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Fitness: Where Do You Stand?


I sit.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

adroitcuffs said:


> The poll is a bit misleading. The number of times one may or may not "work out" per week doesn't necessarily correlate to fitness level. I know I'm not at my peak fitness level, however, I would consider myself "fit". I do think it's unfortunate that some choose to do nothing after they get out of the academy 'cause it really affects all of us in the long run. Think about it... how would you (do you) feel knowing your back-up can't lift more than 12 ounces and thinks working out consists of running to the fridge during commercials?
> 
> I think we owe it to ourselves as well as our fellow officers/troopers, etc., to maintain at least a basic level of fitness!


So running to the fridge doesnt count either? int:


----------



## DPD77 (Feb 3, 2004)

DET59 said:


> its very important to keep physically fit - when im in a foot chase I dont want that 100lb over weight guy backing me up


Good thing we've got portable radios


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

Going to a gym or even working out at home is a must. Even if you only jog for 25 minutes its fine but you have to do something. Think about it, its only maybe 1 hr out of your day about three days a week lifting. If you jog its 25 minutes three days a week. Other then that you would more than likely be sitting watching some crapy tv show with that time. Thats just the way I always talk myself into getting up and going. Its good for the stress to. Then you earn that trip to the fridge.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

I was doing really good not to long ago. Then I fell off the wagon...I'm so ashamed.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

screamineagle said:


> So running to the fridge doesnt count either? int:


There are far more effective ways of increasing your heart rate!!!


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

I'm a gym rat. I work out 5-6 days a week.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

VSP Troop said:


> Depending on how well you do, there is up to $775 in bonus money per year.


2.5% on base pay here (includes OT but not details)...so around $1250, conservative estimate w/o OT? Or so I've been lead to believe...

As to where I stand...usually at the side-lines!

Remember: *Eat right and exercise.............................and die anyway.*

</IMG>


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

gym 5 days a week and run 6 days


----------



## chiefwiggum (Jan 20, 2007)

I've seen marathon runners and guys that can do crazy amounts of pushups that can't fight their way out of a wet paper bag. My opinion if you want to make it an incentive great, condition of employment never.
I know fat guys that I would love to have back me up in crazy situations and I know guys that go to the gym everyday and can run forever that I would just assume never made it to a call cause they're useless.
My personel opinion is you should stay in shape, but by no means should it be used as a measurment of how well you perform at your job.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

run 5 times a week. long run then short run days do a little cardio


----------



## Copper82 (Feb 21, 2007)

A lot of interesting responses out there. For those who don't work out what usually keeps you from exercise? Busy schedule, kids, lack of interest? Same for the fitness "nuts" out there: why is working out part of your life? 

My answer for my question is that I generally feel better when I work out. If I eat something unhealthy (say ice cream or anything with a lot of sugar) I feel sick afterwords. It's just a routine now. When I get off work I take the uniform off and put my gym clothes on and off I go.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

getting to the gym or just working out at home is a stress reliever and helps you unwind from a shitty shift and makes for a better home life


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

I curl bottles of Guiness. one on each arm, 20 reps...

If there is a ball game (Baseball, football, basketball), I do (beer) runs.

The six pack I have is always in the cooler when I go to the beach...

Nuff said.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I took the entire winter off (ran manybe 3 times a month)....And have lost almost 8lbs...gotta love it.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

kttref said:


> I took the entire winter off (ran manybe 3 times a month)....And have lost almost 8lbs...gotta love it.


Ya, you lost it and I found it Kate!:cussing: lol


----------

